# Room for another newbie?



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi to you all.
Having been following the forum for some months we thought it about time to say hello and introduce ourselves. We're a disillusioned, fed up, over stressed and shivering family from North Wales looking for a better and warmer future, and for all you homesick expats - last weekends temperature peaked here at 8 deg C rained both days and things haven't improved much since (still want to come back?).
Unfortunately we aren't planning an imminent move: our aim is to buy an off-plan villa/house (a blank canvas so to speak for my wife) and use this as a holiday home and stress release bolt hole for a few years prior to taking early retirement, selling up and moving over permanently. By then our 'fledglings' will have finished their education, be in their twenties and ready to leave the nest, or come as well if they so wish.
My first query is that as interest rates are so low in my view our investments would be better served by buying a property now whilst market prices in Cyprus have stalled and developers more ready to do a deal rather than waiting a few years and taking the risk of the market still remaining flat, are there any indications yet of market movements on the up?
Having always loved the beaches in the east we are keen to purchase in the Larnaca or Farmagusta area. There are several properties we are interested in around Avgorou, Xylophagou and Frenaros, these villages being convenient for Larnaca Bay, Nissi, Protarus etc. but away from the main tourist hustle and bustle.
In advance of a viewing trip being planned for the Autumn is there any information the forum members can provide on these villages and is there an active expat community in these areas.
Thanks
Jon


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JonandGaynor said:


> Hi to you all.
> Having been following the forum for some months we thought it about time to say hello and introduce ourselves. We're a disillusioned, fed up, over stressed and shivering family from North Wales looking for a better and warmer future, and for all you homesick expats - last weekends temperature peaked here at 8 deg C rained both days and things haven't improved much since (still want to come back?).
> Unfortunately we aren't planning an imminent move: our aim is to buy an off-plan villa/house (a blank canvas so to speak for my wife) and use this as a holiday home and stress release bolt hole for a few years prior to taking early retirement, selling up and moving over permanently. By then our 'fledglings' will have finished their education, be in their twenties and ready to leave the nest, or come as well if they so wish.
> My first query is that as interest rates are so low in my view our investments would be better served by buying a property now whilst market prices in Cyprus have stalled and developers more ready to do a deal rather than waiting a few years and taking the risk of the market still remaining flat, are there any indications yet of market movements on the up?
> ...



As you are not intending to move over for a few years you might like to investigate the Bank of Greece for your mortgage as they are now giving Sterling mortgages for those who are earning sterling. The interest rates on these mortgages is much lower than on Euro mortgages and of course it also means that your payments are not affected by the fluctuating exchange rate.

Regards Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Jon & Gaynor

Welcome to the forum, I myself are from North Wales and I am due to move to Cyprus in July


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Hi Jon & Gaynor
I live in South Wales and plan on moving over to Cyprus within the next 3 years so maybe we could keep in touch and discuss the great and the pit falls of our move and the planning process? It would also be good Cherie if you could keep us posted as to if the move lived up to expectations or if some things were definately not what you expected. By the way for all the ex pats already there identification seems to be a problem when looking out for each other down by the beach I will be the stunning blonde who is short fat has a big grin on my face and a golden retriever by my side who is the show stopper of this duo.
Good luck with the move Cherie
Chris


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Thank you I will keep you all posted

Cherie x


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. 
Its amazing how many people from Wales want to live in Cyprus - must be something in the water or weather!
Cherie, which area are you moving to? Chris and i will look forward to your experiences with hopefully no pitfalls to report!
Good luck with the move and we can't wait for our turn.
Best wishes
Jon


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Jon & gaynor

I am moving to Paphos, Coral Bay/Peyia area at the moment the packing is getting me down because I have so much to do and most of our things have got to be put in box's ready for the container

Take care
Cherie x


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi Jon & gaynor
> 
> I am moving to Paphos, Coral Bay/Peyia area at the moment the packing is getting me down because I have so much to do and most of our things have got to be put in box's ready for the container
> 
> ...


Hi Cherie I know how you feel I am moving house in the UK at the end of the month hopefully my last move before my retirement. I got a price for a container and it was £6,000 plus VAT and the customs charges at the port of entry which I thought was outragous I could buy the lot again for that sort of money. Someone posted on the site bring everything you think you will need and more besides as things are very expensive in Cyprus but surely they can't be that expesive so I would be interested to know which carrier you are using and if possible the price for the container size.
From everything I have heard and read I am sure you will be very happy once you actually get there it's the getting there that's the bummer

Chris


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Jon & Gaynor

My container is £1550 for for a 40ft it was £1220 for a 20ft will send the name of the company in a message as I dont think I am aload to say on here

Cherie xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi Jon & Gaynor
> 
> My container is £1550 for for a 40ft it was £1220 for a 20ft will send the name of the company in a message as I dont think I am aload to say on here
> 
> Cherie xx


Cherie it ok to give the name of the companyas it is in direct response to a request and it isnt your own company.
It may help others


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Chris Ward said:


> I got a price for a container and it was £6,000 plus VAT and the customs charges at the port of entry which I thought was outragous
> Chris


Hi Chris, 
yes that is outrageous! Ours was half that price and we had the full pack and unpack service. I suggest you look for another carrier. 

On the other hand cheapest is not always best. When friends had their container delivered the contents where covered (literally) in a fine black dust, like ash. Goodness knows where it had been stored! Another shared a container and found that a number of their nicer pieces of furniture "disappeared" and others were damaged. So do get personal recommendations before you decide.


----------



## Chris Ward (May 13, 2009)

Cherie said:


> Hi Jon & Gaynor
> 
> My container is £1550 for for a 40ft it was £1220 for a 20ft will send the name of the company in a message as I dont think I am aload to say on here
> 
> Cherie xx


Thank you the company I got the quote from for £5,600 + VAT was Dolphin movers and I think I shall not be taking up their quote and please let me have the name of your mover and thanks Veronica for your helpful comment
Chris


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Jon & Gaynor

The company I am useing is Laserline I no they are good because they where recomended, they have companys all over, the one i'm useing is baised in Ruthin North Wales

Cherie x


----------

